# Chicago Pre-Draft Camp News from Day 3



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Oklahoma’s Aaron McGhee can walk away from the camp knowing that he really helped his draft status during the three scrimmages. McGhee didn’t always put up monster numbers, but he answered a lot of questions about his game in both drills and in the game situations. He has the quickness to stay in front of smaller players, he’s not afraid to bang inside and he had the Solheim Center talking about his aggressiveness at both ends of the floor.

"You can really see that he’s trying to impress, but he’s not going out of his way to do it," one scout said. "He’s just playing his game and still being effective. People are walking away with a very good impression of Aaron McGhee."
==============================================

With the scrimmages wrapped up and the camp finished for another year, it is the moments that stand out. Easily the scariest moment of the camp occurred when forward Ryan Humphrey was flipped and landed on his head during Thursday’s scrimmage, earning him four stitches and the admiration of the scouts who watched him return to action after being put back together.

One of the more surprising moments actually came away from the main action and from someone who wasn’t even a participant in the camp. During Thursday’s scrimmages, injured high school star Lenny Cooke was shooting around in his street clothes when one of the assistants at Moody Bible grabbed a basketball and out of the clear blue — clad in khaki shorts and a golf shirt—threw down a reverse dunk that left some of the NBA observers wide-eyed in surprise. The assistant then sheepishly tossed the ball back to Cooke and sauntered back off the court, content with his moment in the sun.

You can read more about it 

here


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*thanks*

I like to hear that kinda stuff, interestng who is making NOIZE. I hope TAyshaun Prince can do something in the camops, i know a lot of teams like him around late 1st round early 2nd. Could be a very good player from my SKOOL UK BABY


----------

